# Reflections



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Now that we have been through two rounds of speaker evaluations at Sonnie's, much of my very old experience with stereo speakers and systems is coming back to me. While the products have improved dramatically over the past couple of decades, several things still remain true. First and foremost is that to achieve that "magic" of many exceptional high end systems, precise imaging in a large three dimensional soundstage, the basics remain the same. Most important is the placement of the speakers and listening position in the room. This is more important with some speakers than others, mostly so with large surface planar speakers and dipoles. One constant is that if you want a really nice soundstage, you won't get it with the speakers close to the rear wall. There has to be enough delay of the reflections off of the rear wall relative to direct sound to achieve depth. Another constant is a room that is too small will be harder to work with.

As we produce more reviews, one must always keep in mind that placement and room characteristics are impossible to duplicate and we work with what we have. That is true for each of us in our homes as well as for reviewers. The best we can do is to try to minimize the room effects and give each speaker its best placement, then listen through the room limitations for what it does well. This is not a trivial task, but I have to say that the group that Sonnie has assembled to do it is quite complimentary in experience and taste, and each is constantly trying to find what is best about each product while not pulling any punches.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good stuff Leonard ... could not agree more.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice points!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FWIW, folks, Leonard's breadth of experience has been a major steering factor in helping us get good results at these events. We all have learned much from him.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> FWIW, folks, Leonard's breadth of experience has been a major steering factor in helping us get good results at these events. We all have learned much from him.


+1 - one thing I learned from being present for the evaluations was that I have a long way to go to reach the level of expertise of the other members of this evaluation process...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, thanks, guys. But it really is a team effort. I learn a lot from you to. And even from Sonnie. 

All kidding aside, Sonnie knows a lot more than he lets on much of the time.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, great backhanded compliment.
I think.
Haha


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I appreciate the effort y'all put into this.
I think it's really cool for Sonnie to gather up the gear and host these events.
Well done to everyone!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They are always slapping me around, but it's probably because I give them the stare.

:sneeky:

Wow... I have learned an awful lot from not only these guys, but our entire staff and a host of fine members. Yet... remember that it can be quite difficult to make very much out of an ole backwoods country ******* hillbilly from Alabama.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sonnie joked:



> remember that it can be quite difficult to make very much out of an ole backwoods country ******* hillbilly from Alabama.


Your not fooling this ole sandhills raised Florida boy! I think I can attest that Sonnie knows quite abit about HT, & it is more than he lets on. But thats the way country folks are!

We appreciate your effort on making this the best HT website on the net!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Totally serious, one of Sonnie's talents is knowing when to move on vs. knowing when to not give up, but to try again. He has surprised me more than once with his sense about this - pushing us when we were ready to quit too soon, or digging in with the brakes when we were taking too much time with something that did not make sense. He helps us keep the right perspective about our priorities.


----------

